# Might make these for sale........



## Ringel05

Picked up a hammered copper wrist cuff cheap up in Taos, the copper and washes out on me and turns my wrist green so I decided to use some items I had on hand and "dress up" the wrist cuff.  Here's the result.


----------



## Ringel05

Second view.


----------



## Ringel05

Third view.


----------



## Moonglow

You should make them into ankle bracelets..


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> You should make them into ankle bracelets..


Why?  You like ankle bracelets?


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should make them into ankle bracelets..
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  You like ankle bracelets?
Click to expand...

Not the electronic ones.....They tend to hold you back...


----------



## Lewdog

Put something on it that vibrates.  Mike might buy one. 


Looks cool though... something a pirate might wear.


----------



## Ringel05

Lewdog said:


> Put something on it that vibrates.  Mike might buy one.
> 
> 
> Looks cool though... something a pirate might wear.


Nah, somethin' a desert creature might wear.........


----------



## Darkwind

Ringel05 said:


> Third view.
> 
> View attachment 151322


Wel done.  They look pretty good.


----------



## karpenter

I Turn These
This One Isn't Mine
I Need To Get A Camera So I Can Post The Ones I Do
No, The Phone Ain't Gonna Get It


----------



## Natural Citizen

I've seen stuff like that go for a hundred smackers on the bay.  But they were made into watch band cuffs.

Anyway, good work.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Moonglow said:


> You should make them into ankle bracelets..


----------



## Coyote

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put something on it that vibrates.  Mike might buy one.
> 
> 
> Looks cool though... something a pirate might wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, somethin' a desert creature might wear.........
Click to expand...

Cool...very cool...

We coyotes are desert creatures....


----------

